# Toshiba laptop questions.



## baron (Jan 13, 2014)

I received a laptop for Christmas and still trying to figure it out. My main question is how does one cut and paste. I figured out how to turn the text blue but I'm lost after that. Also how do you move it from one web page to another.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi John,

I too got a Toshiba. Mine is the Satellite C55-A; I have found cutting and pasting to be as it has been with other laptops. Hi-light the area that you want to cut with the mouse pad and left mouse click, right click and select cut (or copy depending on what you want to do). Now, if it is an image, you can right click the image and select copy image.

Also, to move from one website to another, you might wish to hi-light the info, and click your highlighted portion, and carry it to a separate tab---you might be able to drop it there. That being said, I am not computer savvy at all--so those might not work.


----------



## Logan (Jan 13, 2014)

Am I misunderstanding or does ctrl+x and ctrl+v not work?


----------



## Tim (Jan 13, 2014)

After highlighting:

You can cut by pressing "ctrl" and "x" at the same time or you can copy by pressing "ctrl" and "c". Cut deletes the original; copy preserves the original.

Paste: "ctrl" and "v"


----------



## baron (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you all. But I still can't cut and paste even using ctrl and x, v, c. I will keep at it though. Me and computers don't mix.


----------



## Logan (Jan 13, 2014)

What laptop model is it and what OS (Windows 8?).

Also, what are you trying to cut and paste? Web address? Text in a document? I ask this on the off chance that you are trying to copy and paste something that for security reasons doesn't allow it.


----------



## baron (Jan 14, 2014)

It's a Toshiba Satellite C55-A maybe Windows 8 not sure.

I was trying to cut something from face book a friend asked. He was checking out how many people read his post. He asked for us to cut and paste to his time line, then in one word put where we met. He teaches English in Kazakastan (can't spell it). I could not do it.

Also what is a good Microsoft package to down load for free. I really do not want to pay for Office seeing how all I use is Word and sometimes Excel. Plus no extra money at this time.

Thank you.


----------



## Tim (Jan 14, 2014)

baron said:


> Also what is a good Microsoft package to down load for free.



There are no good Microsoft packages to download for free.  If you desire a free applications package, I suggest either LibreOffice or OpenOffice. I am unable to recommend one over the other at this time (see here).

You can find what kind of operating system by navigating thus:
control panel > System and Security > System


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 14, 2014)

And just to clarify, OpenOffice can open, read, and modify Microsoft Office documents, etc. 

Once your text is blue, what happens if you click the right-hand mouse button?


----------



## Berean (Jan 14, 2014)

baron said:


> I was trying to cut something from face book a friend asked. He was checking out how many people read his post. He asked for us to cut and paste to his time line



Just to clarify: John, when you say "cut and paste" do you really mean "copy and paste"? It's not the same thing. Cutting is akin to deleting. So, you want to "copy" it from Facebook and paste it in his time-line?


----------

